# Linux Applikationen > Anwendungen Allgemein, Software >  Das Programmfenster von Moneyplex ist unter KDE nicht zu finden

## Linux-Fan

Es ist mir ein Rätsel...

Ich nutze Moneyplex als Banksoftware. Nach der Installation in KDE (Plasma-Version 5.26.4) ist das Programmfenster nach dem Start-Klick nirgends aufzufinden. Es wird nur für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde das Moneyplex-Emblem in der Taskleiste angezeigt - und das war es dann auch schon.

Wer kann helfen??? Vielen Dank für Hinweise im Voraus!

Ach ja, und ein frohes neues Jahr noch...

----------


## Sauerland1

Was sagt:


```
/usr/bin/moneyplex

```

PS:
Die Distribution solltest du aber verraten........

----------


## marce

... und wie Du das Programm installiert hast...

----------


## stefan.becker

Ist doch ein Kaufprogramm. Nutze deren Forum / Support, ist doch sinnvoller.

----------


## Linux-Fan

Zuallererst: vielen Dank für die Hinweise!

Die Distribution ist KDE-Neon. Das gleiche tritt aber auch bei Kubuntu 22.04 und 22.10 auf.
Installiert habe ich über den normalen - und wohl auch einzigen - Weg: Zip-File entpacken und ausgepackte Datei starten. Danach startet der Installationsvorgang.
In /usr/bin ist Moneyplex nicht eingetragen.

Ich werde mich heute beim Support von Matrica melden. Bin mal gespannt, ob aus dieser Richtung ein Hinweis kommt. Würde mich überraschen.

Ich melde mich dann nochmal, wenn ich von dort eine Antwort erhalten habe...

----------


## Aqualung

Im Laufe des Installationsassistenten wird der Installationsordner definiert bzw. kann geändert werden, default ist soweit ich weiß



```
 /home/<user>/moneyplex
```

Im voreingestellten Fall, kann mit     

ALT-F2,  konsole  ein terminal gestartet  werden und moneyplex testweise :

z.B. 



```
/home/<user>/moneyplex/prestart
```

gestartet werden.



Edit:
Bei der packetierten OpenSuse-Version, Pakete "moneyplex-suse" und "moneyplex-daten" wird moneyplex unter 



```
 /opt/moneyplex/
```

installiert.
Und  



```
 /usr/bin/moneyplex/
```

ist ein Link auf 



```
/opt/moneyplex/prestart
```


.

----------


## Linux-Fan

Vielen Dank für Deine Ausführungen Aqualung! Ich bin auf Kubuntu 22.04 LTS umgestiegen, um festzustellen, dass sich dieses Problem auch hier zeigt.

Folgender derzeitiger Stand:
Matrica (Support von Moneyplex) hat sich auf meine Anfrage - wie ich schon fast erwartet habe - nicht gemeldet.

Das gleiche Problem tritt auch nach der Installation von FreeFileSync (ebenfalls ein selbstinstallierendes Programm) auf. Wenn ich bei beiden Programm-Icons die Eigenschaften aufrufe, fällt mir auf, dass unter "Öffnen mit:" der Texteditor Kate angegeben wird. Falls Kate tatsächlich zum Start des Programms aufgerufen wird, kann das natürlich nicht klappen.

Vielleicht hilft ja der Hinweis ...

----------


## TomTobin

wenn Du Moneyplex per ZIP-Datei ins Homeverzeichnis installiert hast, startet es normalerweise mit prestart. D.h. ins Moneyplex Verzeichnis wechseln und prestart (doppel)klicken oder im Terminal *./prestart* aufrufen

----------


## sam600

> Ist doch ein Kaufprogramm. Nutze deren Forum / Support, ist doch sinnvoller.


Info: Moneyplex hat einen hervorragenden Support!

----------


## Sauerland1

Unter KDE gibt es auch den Menueditor, dort kann man seine Programme auch selbst in das Kmenu einfügen.......

----------

